# My all day devices



## Dr Phil (10/1/15)

The hana clone with orchid on the left. The Ipv v2 with doge dripper love dripping now. The cloupor mini just got today with the lemo drop love it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (10/1/15)

Nice collection bud!


----------



## Dr Phil (10/1/15)

Thanks man girl friend said its enough lol .I need a reo try get that past her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

dr phil said:


> Thanks man girl friend said its enough lol .I need a reo try get that past her


That will certainly complete your great collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (4/2/15)

Just put this here lol my new toy


----------

